# What is this on my hose ?



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Wonder if some one can tell me why I have a (i think its a water pressure reducer) on my autocruise starspirit water hose. I have changed to a longer Hoselock hose (yes I know it should be blue) and left this reducer off. QUESTION....... am I right in thinking this is what it is.....its a round shaped blue plastic thingy and why was it fitted in the first place. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Probably because if you left it filling the tank at mains pressure and forgot about it the overflow would not cope, and you would be pressurising the tank. The consequences are pretty obvious - leaks, burst pipes, split tank!

the reducer will slow down the fill speed, so the overflow can cope, if necessary.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks TR5 I had this thought the back of my mind when asking but since some one showed me their hose without one it made me wonder if it really needs it. I will refit ours. Thanks for your reply.


----------

